#  , :    2  (1 ) 2011.

## .

*,* *             2  2011 .*.        . 

*    !*

 .     ()  .       .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

   ,      ,         2011    .


  ,    ()  ,     ,   .         ()!    .

----------


## .

* 1.  * 
*!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .       25 .*           ,     ,     ,  .      6%       .

     15%  !     

1.    ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -   15 .     .

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.       54  31.01.11)    15 .       .

3.        - 15 .    .       !

* 2.   :*
1.    ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -   15 .     .

2.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.       54  31.01.11)    15 .       .

3.        - 15 .    .       !

4.           .  Ė1152016 (  :  137  08.12.08 
( .     19.11.2009  119))    20 .     25 . 

5.  .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66)    1  (..30  ).

6.     .  2 (   02.07.2010 . N 66)    1  (..30  ).

7.      ,                .         .

* 3.     :*
  !  :Smilie:           25 .
,    ,  (    )   ,      ,  ,     .       ! 
     6%       .


* 4.     :*
,     3 : 

1.   ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -   15 .     .

2.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.       54  31.01.11)    15 .       .

3.        - 15 .    .       !

* 5.     :*
1.          .  Ė1152016 (  :  137  08.12.08 
( .     19.11.2009  119))    20 .     25 . 

     ,      ,               .     !

* 6.     :*
,     5 :

1.    ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -   15 .     .

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.       54  31.01.11)    15 .       .

3.        - 15  .    .       !

* 7.     :*
1.       . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    20 .    .

2.      ,      ,               .     !

* 8.     :*
,     7 :

1.    ,  4  (  :   156  28.02.11) -   15 .     .

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09.       54  31.01.11)    15 .       .

3.       - 15 .    .       !

----------


## annet872

15 ,      15 ???

----------

???

----------

,       ?     ?

----------


## Zolotzce

,    ?

----------

-     .    20     .

----------


## Zolotzce

> ,       ?     ?


    6,1   2

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,    ?


,      20 ,   -   2    -  - .3 .3  145   - ...       20-  *,   *      .

----------

?    .       :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,    .  .   -?  :Frown:

----------


## Bucom

> ?    .


      ? ,        .     , ,          .     ""    (. 2  6, .. 2  3  8)     (. 1 . 2  2).   " " ...  " "?

----------


## hiker

,     0710099 "  ",

----------


## hiker

> ? ,        .     , ,          .     ""    (. 2  6, .. 2  3  8)     (. 1 . 2  2).   " " ...  " "?


        . ,       ,  / /

----------


## Severina

- ?           .     ,      ,  .
,        :yes:   ,   .

----------


## Alina-malina

,     .

----------


## atexxx

, ,     -   -    (6%)    ?
   .
!

----------

> -


 ?

----------


## .

> 0710099 "  ",


         -          :Wink:      .      .   .       " "  :Wink: 
*hiker*,   ,     ,    .       .   ,        .

----------


## atexxx

> ?


,    -       :Smilie:  ...
  ?

----------


## hiker

> -              .      .   .       " " 
> *hiker*,   ,     ,    .       .   ,        .


,     ,   1            ,     .   ?         -          ?
     -     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## hiker

> , ,     -   -    (6%)    ?
>    .
> !


    ?

----------


## .

*hiker*,    ,      .   .   .        .       .    .      - 



> ?


 .   ,         ?

----------


## hiker

.       :Wink:

----------


## Trod

6%  ,     2010      2011   ,   - ,        "",    ,      25  2011       ?

----------


## .

-    2010     2011   .

----------


## Trod

*.*,  ,       .

----------


## Trod

,    ** ( 6%  ,   ):
1. "        1  2011 " 
2. "  ,        2  2011 "

----------


## .



----------

, ,    4     ,      "  "?      .

----------


## .

**,  ,       ?       2?
 ,        .

----------

.
  ,   ,  2011   .
 ,  -1   +  ( ,  ,  ).   -4   ? (+)
.

----------


## .

**,  -   .    ,  -1   4?

----------


## 2007

> ,  -1   4?





> 


**,        ?

----------

> **,        ?


     .

----------

> **,  -   .    ,  -1   4?


- ,       .
    -1 ()  1 . 2011   .

 .....     9 ?     -2?

----------


## 2007

> -1 ()  1 . 2011


    ,    #335     ?

----------

> ,    #335     ?


-,   ( 5. ....  31.12.2009)

----------

-     )))))) (  -1   -2  ).
   -4 - ...............

----------


## .

.   ?    
      ,    .

----------

> .   ?    
>       ,    .


.

----------


## AnnaSergeevna1

(, 6%).    .    .
    . , ,   .
   4  (     2   .  . ,    ),    31 . 
    25             (   ,    ,     ?)          ?
   .

----------


## Andyko

;
  ;
      ;

----------


## Katerina321

. , ,   :
     . .
  ,   20      . ., , , .  - ,     .   ,         ?

----------


## Aleana

.   ,     7    .

----------


## Katerina321

,   .      ,      2 ,           (..       :Wink:  )  :Smilie:

----------


## Katerina321

?

----------

*Katerina321*, . 3 . 80 

*Aleana*,  20

----------


## .

*Katerina321*,      20  2013 .

----------


## Katerina321

!  :Big Grin:

----------

